# The Ultimate Bible Question



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

Does the Bible have an answer to a question most 8-year-old boys would like an answer to:

Do girls have cooties?

Let's settle this once and for all.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2006)

We'd better define our terms first Richard.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2006)

According to Leviticus 12:2 “Speak to the people of Israel, saying, ‘If a woman conceives and bears a male child, then she shall be unclean (have cooties) seven days.

So apparently it's not a permanent thing.

Or, you can find your answer here.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 9, 2006)

Gentlemen, I found the topic line somewhat misleading. The ultimate Bible question (when I was a child) was whether or not Adam and Eve had belly buttons. 

It is not my intent to hijack this highly scholastic discourse with that statement, just my own intellectual $.02.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 9, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> <snip> The ultimate Bible question (when I was a child) was whether or not Adam and Eve had belly buttons.




You too??!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> Gentlemen, I found the topic line somewhat misleading. The ultimate Bible question (when I was a child) was whether or not Adam and Eve had belly buttons.
> 
> It is not my intent to hijack this highly scholastic discourse with that statement, just my own intellectual $.02.



Considering how Eve was created (Genesis 2:21-22), she did not have a belly button. She had a rib button. Duh!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 10, 2006)

Forgive me, I did not realize I was in the company of such theological giants. 
: prostrating emoticon :

Of course, my corrupt and doubting self will need to see some visual evidence of said marks, and illustrations in chunky green crayon will be the only kind acceptable, (as that would be most in keeping with the quality of the discussion.)

PS - You have, I believe, coined a new entry for concordances everywhere. Heretofore shall the term "rib button" be added to libraries throughout Christendom.


----------

